# NTL Analog - When is it finishing



## BlueSpud (3 Apr 2009)

Does anyone know when NTL are stopping their analog broadcasting, or is this a featture of the stations.  If it is a feature of the stations, when are the stations quitting broadcasting in analog?


----------



## askalot (4 Apr 2009)

Analogue will be switched off at the end of 2012.

See here:

http://www.rtenl.ie/dtt.htm


----------



## Complainer (5 Apr 2009)

askalot said:


> Analogue will be switched off at the end of 2012.
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.rtenl.ie/dtt.htm


Is that not RTE's own transmission, rather than NTL's transmission?


----------



## theresa1 (5 Apr 2009)

ntl (upc) have no plan's to switch it off for the forseeable future. This E.U. directive does not apply to cable.


----------



## rgfuller (6 Apr 2009)

theresa1 said:


> ntl (upc) have no plan's to switch it off for the forseeable future. This E.U. directive does not apply to cable.


 
Are you sure, some of the discussion on this on boards.ie suggests that the analogue service may go to free up cable bandwidth for faster Internet and possible future HD Digital.


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Apr 2009)

I'd day its one of the few things that keep people on NTL, I'm sure they realise if they drop it, they'll lose a fair few customers. That said the quality can be poor and NTL show little interest in fixing problems with analog. Thats my experience.


----------

